#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei ma5608t - como cadastrar e liberar onu's pppoe

## mmcaio

Bom dia galera do Under-Linux sou novo aqui e também novo nessa vida sobre fibra óticas, então peço se possível a ajuda de vcs para configurar Onu's que irão trabalhar em PPPoE com uma Huawei 5608t como dito acima, desde já agradeço o esforço! vlw :Tee:

----------


## fhayashi

> Bom dia galera do Under-Linux sou novo aqui e também novo nessa vida sobre fibra óticas, então peço se possível a ajuda de vcs para configurar Onu's que irão trabalhar em PPPoE com uma Huawei 5608t como dito acima, desde já agradeço o esforço! vlw


Opa, o guia da Huawei é bem detalhado, só se cadastrar no site deles e pegar o configuration guide da OLT.

Qual a sua dúvida?

----------


## eduardomazolini

Não achei o configuration guide achei só esse pdf:

MA5600T&MA5603T&MA5608T V800R016C10 Feature Guide 03.pdf

Eu to querendo achar onde configurar o WiFi pela OLT.

Parece que existe formas de configurar DHCP e outros, diferente de bridge, pela OLT não sei exatamente o que procurar.

----------


## djjeantechno

estou a procura também, pois sei que é via xml

----------


## Pupa

jah adquiri-o o U2000 ?

----------


## eduardomazolini

A idéia é não gastar no u2000

----------

